# Side strip irrigation



## LakeMaryLawn (Jan 2, 2019)

I am getting burn out spots on the sides of my yard. We are talking about 50-60 feet long and only 5-8 feet to my property line.

In the past I had Rainbird HE-Vans... but I felt they were throwing too far out and hitting the neighbors' sides and houses. But I have to throw out that far to get overlap from each head to the next.

I upgraded to R-Vans and increased the time, but I started getting the dead spots. I just don't think it throws them out uniformly... and I think the R-Van side strips are useless.

So I guess back to the HE-Vans... but not sure if there is some other solution than digging and putting in heads every 5-8 feet to be able to use smaller throws and not water my neighbors' houses.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Check out my hell strip pics... I added heads.


----------



## scalhoun506 (Jan 19, 2020)

rainbird does have a 9 SST nozzle, research the pattern, night be better then the 4x15 SST


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

9SST's would great but what spacing are the heads at now?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Look at Hunter SS-918 ? Beats the 3-4 ft fwd


----------

